
How to find out if your idea is worth pursuing - jsherman76
http://areatech51.com/how-to-find-out-if-your-idea-is-worth-pursuing/
======
sharemywin
I used google survey once to validate an idea. only cost $50 to get 500 people
to answer a basic question. For consumer ideas not a bad way to see where your
at with it. also google adwords research can help. won't help creating the
next ipod/iphone but for the rest of us mortals not a bad way to do "market
research"

